

Umm... I think Facebook just accidentally released Instagram Ads - drabbubs
https://twitter.com/brad_dubs/status/596456083067047938

======
ljk
Pretty interesting that the only user that "favorite'd" the tweet is an
account that sells 1000 followers for $12, didn't think it was that cheap

~~~
drabbubs
stupid twitter spam bots

------
drabbubs
Just saw this in power editor. Assuming it's a bug, but wondering if they're
showing their hand early?

------
kentf
Oh man. Either that or genius PR hack.

